# Robberfly on Tickseed



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2017)

Little Critter and I were working on a ground blind the weekend before last, when I took a short break to take a few shots of the bugs that were flying around.

This little, fuzzy robberfly lit in a patch of tickseed that was going to seed, and let me get a shot or two.

Nikon D3, Lester A. Dine 105 mm macro, f/8, 1/320th second, ISO 640, handheld, off-camera fill flash at -2 1/3, slight crop.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 11, 2017)

Another awesome capture Rip!  Thanks for sharing!
DJ


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 11, 2017)

very nice picture great detail


----------



## carver (Sep 11, 2017)

Fine shot Robert


----------



## natureman (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 15, 2017)

Looking Good RIP !


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice! and Sharp!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, y'all.


----------

